# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors: Round 1 - Game 5



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

We have comments all over the place - we need a game thread...

I am tempted to not even watch tonight, but we must stick together and bring this one back home for a game 7!

Anyone going to the game tonight? If you are cheer on dirk and get the confidence going. Mavs need it all today!

On a side note, I think Avery should bring Kevin willis in to rough up people in the paint. If they want to attack so much come right in. I want to see hard fouls tonight, play there hearts out. Warriors play rough, we should too!


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

go Mavs!!!!!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Let's make this look as painless as possible~


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

To prove my point about the Warriors playing ROUGH...










Err, shouldn't that be a foul?

And I am not blaming the refs at all. I blame Avery before anyone else.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk needs to attack the ****ing basket, annhilate, show them why he's the mother ****ing MVP!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk needs to attack the ****ing basket, annhilate, show them why he's the mother ****ing MVP!


Screw Dirk, we need a team effort, I would rather play a team game where Josh/Jet/Dirk both go for 20 then Dirk scoring 60 and the rest of the team playing like ****.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

76767 said:


> Screw Dirk, we need a team effort, I would rather play a team game where Josh/Jet/Dirk both go for 20 then Dirk scoring 60 and the rest of the team playing like ****.


a team effort isnt going to win the game. watch the first 3 minutes. if dirk comes out pensive we lose, plain and simple. hes letting smaller guys push him around.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I am sooo superstitious about this. I had Dirk as my wallpaper for the first 4 games, and obviously he didnt play well, so I changed it. I changed my screen saver, which had nothing to do with the Mavs, but now it does, I downloaded a Mavs update program thingy, and I changed my MSN display pic. Wow, I didnt realize I did all of that, but the Mavs had better win.... OK I even checked the horoscopes and averaged the Mavs days our compared to the Warriors days... The Mavs are supposive to a better day. So the stars are in favor of the Mavs.. If thats not true Maverick obsession.. idk what is. lol


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Jet said:


> I am sooo superstitious about this. I had Dirk as my wallpaper for the first 4 games, and obviously he didnt play well, so I changed it. I changed my screen saver, which had nothing to do with the Mavs, but now it does, I downloaded a Mavs update program thingy, and I changed my MSN display pic. Wow, I didnt realize I did all of that, but the Mavs had better win.... OK I even checked the horoscopes and averaged the Mavs days our compared to the Warriors days... The Mavs are supposive to a better day. So the stars are in favor of the Mavs.. If thats not true Maverick obsession.. idk what is. lol


yea... And I'll change my Nas wall paper to A dallas Mavericks one. =o


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Keys to the game, I posted in the playoffs forum

Keys for the Mavs

- Not allow the Warriors to get on a run
- Not allow the Warriors to gain any kind of momentum
- Attack the basket relentlessly
- Get Dirk the ball as much as possible (they haven't looked for him in this series)
- Keep our heads in the game, and not in our asses
- Guard the perimeter


And I forgot the most important one of all

*- CLOSE QUARTERS OUT STRONG!*


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

well choke my chicken, they got heart after all..


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mavs are now officially in do or die territory in this series.

Time to see the character that the Mavs can display.

So far so good.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think Dirk is going to shave until the Mavs win another game.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Avery, please keep a center in at all times!!!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pisses me the **** off how they leave them open on the perimeter. I know if my opponent was draining 3s all series by now id be bowen dropkicking those sobs tonight.,


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I know.. Play some perimeter defense. It was all good until the last 4 minutes of the half.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow Avery?? call a time out maybe?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what did i tell yall, i said if dirk doesnt show up tonight, **** the team win, we WONT win.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavs win!

Dirk late in the fourth
1 block, 2 3's, and clutch free-throws to seal the game. 

I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Hopefully that will be a boost for Dirk's confidence. We can only hope.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Hopefully that will be a boost for Dirk's confidence. We can only hope.


In that last 4 minutes where he was performing amazingly, during the time out he did what he usually doesnt do, he talked in the huddle and made emotions go crazy in that huddle. I feel he knows what he needs to do and is finally out of that funk.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

t1no said:


> Hopefully that will be a boost for Dirk's confidence. We can only hope.


I truly hope so. The game will change like no other.

IMHO, the momentum changed when Dirk had to play the 5 spot. I hope avery sees this!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PininFarina said:


> I truly hope so. The game will change like no other.
> 
> IMHO, the momentum changed when Dirk had to play the 5 spot. I hope avery sees this!


We're talking about Dirk being clutch on Offense, but what about D? He was great imo and had that huge block on I think Jackson to keep the game within 1 or 2?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Good win guys.

Dirk steps up at the death.

But on the negative side both wins have been with Baron leaving the game when it was still in the balance and not being available in the clutch minutes.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> In that last 4 minutes where he was performing amazingly, during the time out he did what he usually doesnt do, he talked in the huddle and made emotions go crazy in that huddle. I feel he knows what he needs to do and is finally out of that funk.


hope so, cause if he shows up itll be a blowout.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Good win guys.
> 
> Dirk steps up at the death.
> 
> But on the negative side both wins have been with Baron leaving the game when it was still in the balance and not being available in the clutch minutes.


Dallas was already dead well before Baron's departure. All they had to do was hanging on to the ball and put couple nails on the coffin.

Brain fart? Definitely.

Having Baron or not in the final seconds wouldn't have made that much difference... Warriors had already given momentum back to Dallas.

It's one game at a time....


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Dallas was already dead well before Baron's departure. All they had to do was hanging on to the ball and put couple nails on the coffin.
> 
> Brain fart? Definitely.
> 
> ...


youre gonna need a fire blanket =x


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Great win. Congratulations!

Dirk played like an MVP during that 3pointer - block - 3pointer sequence and that turned the game around. Let's see if it turns the series around. So far, Dirk has had a lackluster performance in the playoffs up until the final 4+ minutes of this game. His real test comes in game 6. It's do or die.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If they play like that tomorrow night - the season could be in the books. Why can't they consistantly take the ball to the rim? :mad2:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Not happening. You guys won that game from the refs and we did leave dirk open and JRICH was fouled at the 3pt line its okay though. We will close it out in Oakland. You guys need luck to beat us which happened in game 5.
Oh well its always next year for you guys. Warriors are too much. Bulls showed heat that. We have way more better 3pt shooters and more athletic.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> youre gonna need a fire blanket =x


When we post in our team forum, are we not allowed to post honestly and cut the B.S. and political correctness?

What I posted was 100% true. BDiddy couldn't do anything once they GAVE the momentum back to Dallas. Dallas was on life-support since mid-1st quarter, and the plug was pulled with 4 minutes left in the game.

Dare I use the word CHOKE in this scenario? Dallas has been the glorified choke artist, yet last night the table turned.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Not happening. You guys won that game from the refs and we did leave dirk open and JRICH was fouled at the 3pt line its okay though. We will close it out in Oakland. You guys need luck to beat us which happened in game 5.
> Oh well its always next year for you guys. Warriors are too much. Bulls showed heat that. We have way more better 3pt shooters and more athletic.


Yes. There is always next year.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Not happening. You guys won that game from the refs and we did leave dirk open and JRICH was fouled at the 3pt line its okay though. We will close it out in Oakland. You guys need luck to beat us which happened in game 5.
> Oh well its always next year for you guys. Warriors are too much. Bulls showed heat that. We have way more better 3pt shooters and more athletic.


You could be right - it's hard to continue mounting a comeback after staring death in the face - but now we're talking pressure. 

Our guys are using the media to (try to) get into the W's heads that they're under the gun now to try to close it out, and avoid a seventh game on the road. The last couple of games have shown that a fast start helps (especially on the road), but it doesn't guarantee a strong finish.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk :curse:

I thought it was over when we were down nine and the body language of the players looked the same way. They showed some very good signs early on, but you need to play with the same intensity all 48 minutes. If we don't do that in Oakland, we don't stand a chance. 

Whenever they took it hard to the bucket, something positive has happened, so why don't they do just that about every ***** time ? Dirk needs to be aggressive and when isn't, Avery needs to take him out of the game. It doesn't make sense standing around, waiting for something to happen and passing the ball to someone with three seconds left on the clock.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You would think that it's in the game plan...the W's aren't deep, and crowd control is paramount - so make it a FT shooting contest already... :sadbanana:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

If mavs attack the paint all night tomorrow and keep a center in throughout we will win. We did a good job of causing foul trouble early for GSW.

Its amazing that the mavs haters are now talking about refs! so sad, when all the warriors do is feel up dirk all day long....


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

xray said:


> If they play like that tomorrow night - the season could be in the books. Why can't they consistantly take the ball to the rim? :mad2:


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE attack the rim!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> If mavs attack the paint all night tomorrow and keep a center in throughout we will win. We did a good job of causing foul trouble early for GSW.
> 
> Its amazing that the mavs haters are now talking about refs! *so sad, when all the warriors do is feel up dirk all day long....*


You mean to mention "tripping" too, right?

.... at least the refs are finally calling those tripping fouls.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You mean to mention "tripping" too, right?
> 
> .... at least the refs are finally calling those tripping fouls.


One of Dirk's signature moves is affectionately known as "The Stumble". :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> One of Dirk's signature moves is affectionately known as "The Stumble". :biggrin:


Isn't that a new move added in THIS SERIES?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Not happening. You guys won that game from the refs and we did leave dirk open and JRICH was fouled at the 3pt line its okay though. We will close it out in Oakland. You guys need luck to beat us which happened in game 5.
> Oh well its always next year for you guys. Warriors are too much. Bulls showed heat that. We have way more better 3pt shooters and more athletic.


Ofcourse, anytime a team plays the Mavs and loses it's because of the refs

I'm ****ing sick and tired of hearing that, we attacked the ****ing basket and got fouled, just like D-Wade did last year in the finals.

Alot of Warrior fans are getting cocky, I hope karma comes back around.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Baller said:


> Alot of Warrior fans are getting cocky, I hope karma comes back around.


I hear ya on that.

All of sudden they think they are the shiz.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> In that last 4 minutes where he was performing amazingly, during the time out he did what he usually doesnt do, he talked in the huddle and made emotions go crazy in that huddle. I feel he knows what he needs to do and is finally out of that funk.


Heh, that was exactly when I stopped watchimg. After Richardson hit that 3 to put the Warriors up by 6 I stopped watching. I was trying to fall asleep, but then I realized that Im not a very good fan if I dont watch the game, and I came out with 8 seconds left. I decided to not watch game 6 because they will do better if I dont.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Heh, that was exactly when I stopped watchimg. After Richardson hit that 3 to put the Warriors up by 6 I stopped watching. I was trying to fall asleep, but then I realized that Im not a very good fan if I dont watch the game, and I came out with 8 seconds left. I decided to not watch game 6 because they will do better if I dont.


lol...

you got my vote for "most superstitious mavs fan."

:clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

On second thought, I think we should send couple big burly guys over to tie you down to make sure you can't watch the game....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

dont worry about sending guys to stop me. I will get updates some how, I just wont watch for the sake of the other fans


----------

